

Is there a case for a unified SSL front? - udp
http://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2012/07/04/is-there-a-case-for-a-unified-ssl-front/

======
nodata
Fedora also settled on one, info here:
<https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/FedoraCryptoConsolidation>

